

Saving 9 GB of RAM with Python’s __slots__ (2013) - ferrari8608
http://tech.oyster.com/save-ram-with-python-slots/

======
greenyoda
Some interesting discussion from about a year ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6750187](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6750187)

